# Lake Jackson Spc. Monica Lin Brown



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

*"Woman earns Silver Star in Afghan war"*

*"Texan in Afghanistan who saved lives after bombing is 2nd woman since WWII to earn Silver Star"*

 "Army Spc. [Medic] Monica Lin Brown saved the lives of fellow soldiers after a roadside bomb tore through a convoy of Humvees in the eastern Paktia province in April 2007, the military said. "After the explosion, which wounded five soldiers in her unit, Brown ran through insurgent gunfire and used her body to shield wounded comrades as mortars fell less than 100 yards away, the military said." ...

http://www.newsweek.com/id/120254

(Sorry the story did not include unit particulars.)

That's a Totally Texas Troop and Totally Texas Sweetheart Hero.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

all of the troops everywhere totally rock GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS AND AMERICA I thank all of you and the ones before you from the core of my heart.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This gal rocks... I heard she's on her way to westpoint after she returns.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

What a wonderful young lady!! Speaking on camera, was a bit modest!! A *BIG* thank you to her and all of our troops!! God Bless!


----------

